

Bitcoin Payment Buttons and Pages. Secure, Safe, Private - nvk
http://blog.coinkite.com/post/122796324311/bitcoin-payment-buttons-pages-secure-safe-private

======
dochex
I know this pay button seems like simple stuff, but I like to think we've done
it next-level style:

\- Crypto only but you can price in fiat (USD, etc) \- Super private: our
payment flow (hate that word) works over Tor with Javascript and Cookies
disabled (Tor browser's highest setting). [although you can't collect
email/refund addresses in that mode]

